# Hauling miniature cart



## Miss Gracie (Oct 14, 2010)

I need some suggestions; I'm looking for a easier way to haul my miniature horse cart. The cart is too heavy to put in the back of my truck and it won't fit in the horse trailer. I thought about buying a ramp but I'd still have to unhook the trailer to get the cart out. I like the idea "The Cart Caddy" but I can't afford $300.00 at the moment.

Thank you,

Carol


----------



## Sue_C. (Oct 15, 2010)

I have my eye on this one, and at only $150 it looks pretty good to me.

Cart carrier


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 15, 2010)

That's why I opted for a stock trailer, instead of an enclosed horse trailer, when I got my new trailer. It has the covered front for the horses and the open back to carry the cart. If I lived further north it probably wouldn't be a perfect option, but for Oklahoma it is. Airy in summer, and in winter they have their fur coats or a blanket.


----------



## Sue_C. (Oct 15, 2010)

> That's why I opted for a stock trailer, instead of an enclosed horse trailer, when I got my new trailer. It has the covered front for the horses and the open back to carry the cart.


I have lots of trailer, but when I haul horses, and carts for other people,it can get pretty crowded, and I don't want carts in my living area. This thing would be perfect for that "can you fit just one more?







" kind of days.


----------



## LazyRanch (Oct 16, 2010)

Miss Gracie said:


> I need some suggestions; I'm looking for a easier way to haul my miniature horse cart. The cart is too heavy to put in the back of my truck and it won't fit in the horse trailer. I thought about buying a ramp but I'd still have to unhook the trailer to get the cart out. I like the idea "The Cart Caddy" but I can't afford $300.00 at the moment.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Carol


Hi Carol,

When I bought my truck, I got a great for hauling hay, Ram 1500. They we got a 2-horse bumper pull - fine for hauling my big horse, or the two smaller horses. Then we got the minis. So now I have pretty much the wrong setup for minis, carts, et al, but am learning to make due.

I have one easy entry and one HyperBike, 2 minis and harnesses etc. I use ramps to get my EE cart up into the back of the truck (which is a short bed, and has a tool box, to boot). Once I get the EE cart up - and I agree: what a chub! - I get the 'Bike in after it. When I get to events, I jackknife the truck and trailer, so I can use the ramps for the EE cart. Since my trailer has kind of a "snubbed nose" I don't get a 90 degree angle, but even a 45 degree is enough to get enough ramp space for the EE cart. I just roll it up or down from there. (it isn't wide enough to use the ramps for the HyperBike, but that only weighs about 30 pounds and just lifts on and off the truck)

I too like the Cart Caddy, and am saving up for one. In our area, carrying the cart on the back of the trailer is like wearing antlers during hunting season. We are half cataract haven, and part NASCAR speedway, with rear end collisions a regular occurrence. Hanging the cart back there would constitute a target.

I have seen a lot of people who unhitch at events to unload carts, but if you can back to an angle, and drop the ramps, that might work until you get any of the other options.


----------



## RhineStone (Oct 16, 2010)

My husband just bought a winch to use in our trailer for our full-size marathon vehicle, but it would work in the back of a truck bed, too. I know people that use it that way.

Myrna


----------



## Miss Gracie (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions! 

I decided the cart carrier might work the best for me.

Carol


----------



## gatorbait4sure (Oct 31, 2010)

I have a, Been there done this" 'Tude right now and am looking for the PERFECT solution.....I own a Cart Caddy ( the REAL ONE ) not the knok off! and love it but find myself needing 2-3 carts now, with Molly showing and having horses for all 4 types of classes. I own a x-tall, x-wide, and with 4 horses I can use the cart caddy for my open wheel and place the closed wheel in at the very back ( even then it's a close fit! ). With 5 horses, both carts have to ride outside.

When we went to Worlds this year ( in a two plus one sized trailer ...I think that's what they call it ) 4 carts went along, so we HUNG 3 of them inside the trailer. From the roof on screw eyes inserted through the Al support rails that hold the roof in place. The 4th rode in the truck bed.

Getting the carts in place is NOT a one person deal, but once they are up, it works great. We used ratchet straps to hang them with. My two horse trailer is getting the screw eyes this winter......


----------



## gatorbait4sure (Oct 31, 2010)

Also....My hyperbike rides in my tack room. Wheels off and the body placed amid the other stuff I take along and never use! It fits anywhere!


----------



## Sue_C. (Oct 31, 2010)

> we HUNG 3 of them inside the trailer.


I too have considered this, but what stops me is the thought that if anything ever went wrong...and the carts ever came loose, or the trailer went into a ditch, rolled or whatever...the horses and carts would be in a tangled mess. I just cannot get that picture out of my mind. The only way I would ever consider it, is if there was a full sliding partition above the horses to protect them...that too could be done.

I just bought a cargo carrier that fits into a hitch or 2x2 channel iron receptor. I am going to have a receptor welded under the rear of my trailer, and put braces on the trailer doors to fix the shafts to. I think this will work, and the (rated for 500lb)cargo carrier was just on sale for $45.


----------

